# First trip abroad



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

After a couple of years touring the UK in winter we plan to tour France and Spain this Jan/Feb (as gardeners only time we can take off work). As this will be our first trip overseas in the motorhome are we being naive in thinking we will find sites that have services /hook up available without prior booking. We are easy going and don't expect prime pitches without booking. We are trying to research as much as possible and plan ahead but would like a reality check on what to expect.
Many thanks for any advice and tips.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Good morning Grasscutter

We travel down through France every winter around the same time and we have never had a problem finding a campsite or a pitch, most campsite are very quite in the winter but some close for the winter, there Aires you can use all over France however some Aires have there services turn off e.g. water.
In order to get the addresses of the Aires you'll need to purchase the All French Aires book from Vicarious Books 62 Tontine Street Folkestone CT20 1JP Tel 01312083333
Or online at www.vicariousbooks.co.uk

I hope this helps
Regards
Ray


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*time off*

How long are you going for?

TM


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Grasscutter

Spend a few hours browsing on here with the help of the "Search" facility. If you click on the little magnifying glass at top left it gives you the best option.

Just about every question you can think of has been answered (_and probably discussed ad nauseam_ :roll: ) on here several times over, so you will not be short of reading matter! 8O :lol: :lol:

If you are not aware of the Members Motorhoming Guides I would suggest you start there. It contains some really essential reading for a first-timer, but . . . . .

. . . . taking the van abroad really is easier than using it in this country. The Continent is so much more motorhome friendly than here in almost every way you can think of!

Have a browse here >>>> >> Members Motorhoming Facts <<

Hope this helps

Dave


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

In winter (Jan/Feb) your site choice will be limited. France is not a country that embraces winter camping- except perhaps ski resorts- in the same way that UK does. If you want an open site and hook up then you will have to have the guides with you and do a certain amount of pre-planning en route. I don't think there is any need to book in advance as sites rarely have more than a couple of units on them. It is useful to have a mobile that you can phone ahead to check the site is open.

The Caravan Club Europe book 1 is useful though- from bitter experience- you can't always bank on a site that says it is all-year actually being open ! The CC also publish a Winter rallies brochure which lists some campsites that are open. I think you can get the information from their website too.

As Zeb says above; see the MHF database which marks all-year-round- open site.

Aires are open in that you can overnight on them but many do switch off water and electricity so make sure you travel with a full tank and dump where you can. Some of the sites that are open have heated shower blocks but many do not- or have inadequate heating ( and it gets a lot colder in France in winter) so you must be happy using your own facilities ( or go dirty!!)

G


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> As Zeb says above; see the MHF database which marks all-year-round- open site. G


Actually I didn't point to the database Grizz, but it's another great source of info. 

Click here >>>>>>>> http://tiny.cc/bcb3z

Probably easier to start >> here << as this link takes you straight to the map.

Dave


----------



## brandywine (Aug 28, 2007)

As Grizzly says, France is limited but you will find some aires open in the south in January/February.

Campsites in Spain are usually open, the ASCI book is very good. In 3 years we have not found a full site in Spain.

Regards.


----------



## christine1310 (Apr 10, 2008)

For campsites it is best to get the ACSI book for details of sites open in the winter, you get a discounted rate on campsite fees with this. 

Aires are a good alternative in France, try this website -http://www.campingcar-infos.com/index1.htm However, as said before some sites turn the water off in winter, especially going through the Central Massif area as it can get really cold there.

Have a look on the campsite reviews, you should find something there and my site below for some ideas.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

christine1310 said:


> For campsites it is best to get the ACSI book for details of sites open in the winter, you get a discounted rate on campsite fees with this.
> 
> .


But if you go through the ACSI book for France there are very few - about 20- offering discounts or even open for the period you are asking for - Jan/Feb. ACSI campsites tend to be commercial sites who do the ACSI discount as a way of extending their season a bit and they open in March or April.

Municipal or ex-municipal sites are a better bet; they are not expensive to begin with. If you have a CCI card then you usually get a discount of 10-15% when you present that and, in winter, it is always worth haggling over rates as so little is open on the average campsite. It's also worth bearing in mind that reception is often closed for an extended period in winter as nothing is usually happening so it is not worth having someone on the premises. You might have to wait outside if you arrive before 3pm.

G


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Thankyou all for your time in replying. We plan to start our journey around 4/5th January(will book soon) and return around the last week of february. The weather does not bother us to much(had ten years of wintering in Asia so have had our share of the sun). We just love walking, cycling and meeting people in many different enviroments. We have loved the last two winters in the UK but feel we really should use our van to the fullest extent.


----------



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

Grasscutter, I am a first time Motorhomer(don't get it till end August) so am a bit unsure whether to head for sunnier climes or spend the winter in the UK getting used to the van and how it works. Question is, what is available on the sites that do stay open and are there still enough vans around for company? Would appreciate any advice you or anybody else can give. Incidentaly, as a widower I shall be travelling solo. I am going to attend the few rallies that are being organised but I guess they dry up in the winter. Am a bit apprehensive about the journey down to Portugal.


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

PincherM said:


> Question is, what is available on the sites that do stay open and are there still enough vans around for company? .....apprehensive about the journey down to Portugal.


Hi Pincher...quite honestly there is not much going on at the sites that are open in winter on the way to sunnier climes. We find them a bit depressing and bleak and no more than a night halt.

Have you thought of joining up with a group going to a Caravan Club or Camping and Caravanning Club winter rally in Spain or Portugal and travelling with them ? There are other groups that go south for winter rallies as well. We've met some of them in winter and they always seem very friendly. Alternatively you can get the list of sites that are used by travellers to winter rallies and use those sites but travel by yourself between them.

As I understand it the rallies themselves might well be your answer; you don't have to join in or do anything but there are organised trips, interest groups and plenty of friends to be made as well as organisers to make sure bookings are made and things go smoothly.

G

Edit to add link:

http://www.campingandcaravanningclub.co.uk/travelabroad/rallies/european-winter-sun-rallies/


----------



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

Thanks Grizzly, I did not realise that people travelled down in a group. That would be an excellent idea and give me a lot more confidence. I have already been on to C&CC for info about their rallies in Portugal. I obviously need to do more investigation. Many thanks.


----------



## masie123 (Nov 9, 2010)

in our experience we have never had to book but really depends on how long you want to stay on anyone site to put your mind at rest seeing as its your first time abroad in van id say book before you leave..have a nice time enjoy..masie


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

masie123 said:


> in our experience we have never had to book but really depends on how long you want to stay on anyone site to put your mind at rest seeing as its your first time abroad in van id say book before you leave..have a nice time enjoy..masie


With all due deference to Maisie, I wouldn't book ahead apart from maybe the first night if you are bothered.

One of the greatest advantages of a motorhome is the ability to come, go, and stop at a whim - and you can't do that if you are pre-booked! 8O

There is never a problem overnighting in France. If desperate, you just find a nice big car park and drop anchor at the back, out of the way of the locals. Nobody will chase you off, and you will be perfectly safe as it is not at all unusual behaviour there. Alternatively there are Aires all over the place, and even if the water is turned off they will be open for overnighting.

When you find an open campsite that you like you can decide on the spot whether to stop, and for how long. Complete flexibility! :wink: 

Just our opinion of course, which won't suit everyone. :roll:

Dave


----------



## MEES (Apr 20, 2006)

There are many sites in Spain that stay open over winter and offer reduced rates and/or ACSI.

We stayed at Torre del mar last year nice Spanish town can walk from site and cycle around also lots of buses to Malaga and North to Nerja and Almunecar.

Good mix of nationalities you can arrive on spec but a lot of the best piches are pre-booked many from year to year however some people book and dont show (there is no booking fee)

Torre is inexpensive. I know many people go to La Manga or Benidorm I understand from others that the Malaga area is more reliable weather wise the beaches are dark sand/shingle.

I dont think I would pre book anywhere you have not personally visited and everyone has different tastes. Just dont leave it late to settle for the night  

Oh and fill up with water at every opportunity ditto empty waste and toilet if you have chance  
Enjoy

Margaret


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Thankyou. Your replies dispel much of our initial worries. We are not keen on being tied to timetables so our travel itinerary is very relaxed. If we like somewhere we can stop for a while and move on when the fancy takes us. Looking forward to it.

Graham


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:wink: hi grasscutter. a good book to get hold of is the caravan club ( caravan Europe 1 ) France-Spain-portugal & andorra we use these site when we go for winter sun lovely jubbly . there are loads of sites open all year round in Spain & Portugal try and pick a site with every thing all in otherwise you can be faced with a bill for electric like ( :evil: ripoff merchants raco in benidorm and all we had on was the t.v & fridge :evil: ) we stay clear of those sites our site last year was 18 euros per night but the longer you stay the cheaper it gets e.g 30 nights we payed 11 euros or you can go on the spanish m/h aires for e.g Deina 7 euros per night for long stay hope this helps .jud :wink:  P.S temprectures are about 15c at night and about 22c or there abouts


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks jud. I think your point on trying to find sites with everything included is very valid. Like others we have heard reports of the hook up charges being pricey by the hour. We will have gaslow fitted but as the lpg is not as easily available as france the more electric we can have then the better.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

Grasscutter, 
Have you seen >this thread<

peedee


----------



## PincherM (Jul 28, 2011)

I must say I have found this thread very interesting and informative. When you are venturing into the unknown the more info available the better and that has certainly been provided. I am attending the rally at Shepton Mallett(my first) and hope to glean more info there. Many thanks to all,


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

Thanks Peedee. The thread is very interesting but my understanding is that it is now not possible to just hire the local gas cylinders in spain. The vehicle has to be inspected. Hve heard that people buy cylinders at car boot sales to get around this problem. Ok if you can find a car boot and someone selling one.


----------



## peedee (May 10, 2005)

grasscutter said:


> Thanks Peedee. The thread is very interesting but my understanding is that it is now not possible to just hire the local gas cylinders in spain. The vehicle has to be inspected.


I assume you refer to hiring from a Repsol agent? Certainly this year you could hire a 11Kg cyclinder from one of the campsites I was on for a deposit of 30 euros. I don't know how widespread this practice is because I have never had to use it but perhaps others can advise.

peedee


----------



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

grasscutter said:


> Thanks Peedee. The thread is very interesting but my understanding is that it is now not possible to just hire the local gas cylinders in spain. The vehicle has to be inspected. Hve heard that people buy cylinders at car boot sales to get around this problem. Ok if you can find a car boot and someone selling one.


hi grasscutter.if you can try and buy Spanish gas bottles here off the web i bought 2 french & 2 Spanish repsol ( red) & cepsa ( aluminium) off another m/h forum just the job for extended stays just google like most said if you can connect it to your b.b.q point ,.jud :wink.S there are also on spainish car boots


----------



## LPDrifter (Aug 17, 2005)

grasscutter said:


> After a couple of years touring the UK in winter we plan to tour France and Spain this Jan/Feb (as gardeners only time we can take off work). As this will be our first trip overseas in the motorhome are we being naive in thinking we will find sites that have services /hook up available without prior booking. We are easy going and don't expect prime pitches without booking. We are trying to research as much as possible and plan ahead but would like a reality check on what to expect.
> Many thanks for any advice and tips.


Well done. I certainly applaud your decision to venture abroad. That's what motor homing is all about - going on a holidays and an adventure.

Travelling through France in winter time could be challenging. We travelled through France on way to Spain in the first week of March. Even in early March there were so few camp-sites open that we didn't bother going out of our way to get to them. We just stayed in Aires.

We spent first three nights on the road with no EHU but again that was not a problem. Water taps at some of the Aires were frozen so we had to get some at motorway service stations.

Weather at that time was sunny and cold during the days and freezing at night.

As we approached Perpnignan ( we were headed for the Med) we got caught up in a very very windy conditions making motorway driving a bit scary.

We headed to an Aire inland from Perpnigan and stumbled on a campsite that was open. Joy of joys!

We hunkered down for two nights and waited for the high winds to die down.

After that we headed for Valencia and on to Barcelona and eventually La Manga. Warmer weather and campsites all the way

That was in early March, so in January it might even be more challenging. Colder for sure. Maybe snow. Try and be prepared for all eventualities especially snow. Anticipate that you might have to stay a few nights without EHU. Make sure your leisure battery is in good condition - without EHU on long nights you will need it for the heating and for the water pump. Some heavy duvets would be good too. And keep some food in the fridge in case you get stranded.

Once you get close to the Pyrenees / Alps the weather can change quickly. If you could get a weather forecast via your internet that would also be helpful.

Best wishes and enjoy


PS. If you stay at Aires, don't stay at the motorway Aires. Drive to small town off the Motorway.


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Hi grasscutter - we left UK 8th January this year, and in the weeks till the end of February we'd used campsites on only 4 nights.

We use aires, France Passion, wild-camping.

We had a ball and hope you do too!


----------



## grasscutter (Oct 8, 2009)

The information we are gaining is invaluable and hope that this will help all the other members like ourselves planning their adventures.
Its great that as you get older life still has plenty of excitement left in it.


----------

